
Show HN: Aerial video/photo on demand - mitchellbryson
http://www.airstocinstant.com?utm_source=hn
======
mitchellbryson
More details:

A service for hiring a drone pilot and getting custom aerial video/photo on
demand. Book within seconds/minutes and get the flight carried out the same
day. [http://www.airstocinstant.com](http://www.airstocinstant.com)

It’s designed for any promotional video producers, enabling you to get footage
from many different places in a short time. It can serve a need for real
estate agents working within a large area, or advertising agencies needing
multiple shots around the world.

Initial roll-out will be based on demand. Our existing business
[http://www.airstoc.com](http://www.airstoc.com) has over 8,000 pilots world-
wide, so coverage is pretty good.

~~~
cpr
Best marketing would include some sample videos.

~~~
mitchellbryson
Good suggestion, I've added some near the bottom. Thanks.

